# Ranch Snack Mix



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

These are on of my favorite snacks. I usually make a batch about once a week just to have something to munch on. The first time I ever had them was at a friends wedding.

1 box oyster crackers
1/4C. vegetable oil
1pkg reach dressing mix
1tsp. dill weed
1tsp. garlic powder

Toss crackers with oil. Combine remaining ingredients & place in a paper bag. Add crackers to dry mix & shake bag to coat well. Spread on baking sheet & bake at 225F for 45 minutes, turning occarionally. Cool & seal in airtight container.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2004)

crewsk,
this looks good...during the holidays, my kids and grandkids like munchies...Will give these a try and thank you.
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

I hope they enjoy them kadesma!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

looks good, wonder if you could use other types of dressing mix. Like Italian.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't see why not. Try it & let me know.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 14, 2004)

I am wondering what would happen if you gave them as Asian spin. Maybe use a packet of fried rice, kung pao, or stir fry seasoning instead of the Ranch mix. You could eliminate the dill and use a bit of ginger or red pepper flakes. Hmm - it could be very interesting.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

That does sound good kansasgirl! 

One of the things that I love about this site is everyones ability to play with recipes & make them unique!


----------

